# B 17 movie "Fortress" coming out in 2012



## bobbysocks (Nov 8, 2011)

looks like we will have several movies this coming year about ww2 ac....this one could be worth watching on the big screen.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJnp_-WqPqg_


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 8, 2011)

And neither Tom Cruise nor Ben Affleck are in it. NICE!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2011)

I hate it already.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 8, 2011)

CG looks pretty bad, and I'm sure they’re showing us the best of it in the trailer.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like utter $hit.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 8, 2011)

i dont know...i thought the CGI looked better than the upcoming Red Tails and that's a Lucasfilm..big time production.


----------



## kettbo (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like a lotta Hollywood should be edited out


----------



## FlexiBull (Nov 8, 2011)

Reminds me of when I used to play a mission on B17 "The Mighty 8th" every Friday night, those were the days - - - 



- - - that's the trouble with reminiscence, it just isn't what it used to be


----------



## Coors9 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've got a question, how fast does the ball turret travel ? It looked mega fast , maybe it was slow ??? Anyone know ?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2011)

One to miss methinks - music similar to 'Memphis Belle', and CGI worse than a comic-book hero flick. And _looping_ a B17 ?!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2011)

What a bummer...and I had my hopes up (a little)

And Terry, there's two ways a B-17 can do a loop:

Hollywood or German Flak...neither of which ya' want to see :/


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2011)

I dunno, the CGI looks pretty amateurish and the trailer says for 2010. I hope they are behind schedule to make the flying scenes look better.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know about looping a B-17, but during testing of the prototype, it flew into a storm cloud where the turbulence inverted the aircraft. The pilot was able to right it and land safely.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2011)

Bummer.....


----------



## tbfighterpilot (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Trebor (Nov 10, 2011)

omg that CG is an absolute eyesore.....


----------



## Dixon Cannon (Nov 10, 2011)

I try not to be critical of other's creative work. I know that budgets are budgets and they all can't be at the 'Spielberg' level. I can't find any other information about the film out at IMDB.com or Google. I look forward to seeing more, just because I appreciate creativity and other's attempts to tell a story. Let's wait and see, shall we? - Dixon Cannon


----------



## Geedee (Nov 10, 2011)

Nearly brought this one a few days ago...but something kept telling me to put it back on the stores shelf. Having seen the trailer now, I'm glad I did. It looks like the flying sequences were made using something like Microsoft FlightSim 2002 and some Photoshop !!!

Might get a copy later...in a few years...when its down to a few quid / bucks, but only then and after I've had a skin full of the falling down water !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 11, 2011)

Straight to video then huh? Hahahahaha


----------



## Grampa (Nov 11, 2011)

The movie whould be better if they hired Tochibayashi. He can really do some realistik CG movie. See his work at.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNbTVobWzTw_


----------



## Grampa (Nov 11, 2011)

The movie whould be better if they hired Tochibayashi. He can really do some realistik CG movie. See his work at.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8Shn_HL9zk_

By the way I found a new uppcomming movie. anyone know's more about it?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNbTVobWzTw_


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok guys, the title of the clip has "rough cut" in it. I'm hoping that means that all the CGI and special effects have not been completed.

However, if that's the final product, then that is a mess.


----------

